# Alum Creek Perch



## tr130 (May 14, 2008)

Hi Guys,

Only posted a couple o f times on here, but love to read the stories and see the pictures. Any experience in catching perch at Alum. I'll occasionally get a very small fish, but nothing of size.

Is there a good time of year, location? Think they are the best tasting fish.

Thanks!

Todd


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

I've caught some this year at alum. Most were only 6-8" but I did catch one pretty nice one that was maybe 11". Caught a few in the spring on jigs while crappie fishing and a few this summer very deep on jigging spoons. My guess is you'd be lucky to catch 10 perch targeting them in the summer at alum and most would be small. If you want some fish to eat, try a small jig around the bridges and let it sink! Early am too. You'll catch a bunch of crappie doing this and should be able to get enough keepers (9"+) for a meal.

I would think the crawler harness saugeye fishermen probably pick up some perch-they might have better perch news for you than I do!


----------



## London calling (Dec 12, 2008)

I've caught them below the spillway drifting minnows but not very often. Try the pool below the bridge by the water intake grate. I had the most luck there in the spring @ March /April . Otherwise try deepest water you can find at the spillway.


----------



## onthewater (May 20, 2005)

We catch them on harnesses while eye fishing most times out but as said before they tend to run on the small side. 8" is a good one. Lately, the ones we've been catching have been in 18 to 24 feet of water. Also, catch them late winter/early spring in deep water on Jig and Minnow.
I know a guy who used to use Perch spreaders in the fall with minnows in deep water off the beach who fished for them and caught alot of them. Guess he didn't mind cleanin 6-8" perch. We have caught a very few that were pushing 10". Biggest ever was 11. 
Definetly not a good Perch fishery do to size but there are more in there than most people realize.


----------



## tr130 (May 14, 2008)

Thanks guys. i figured they would be small, but you never know without asking. I love the Crappie fishing especially on ultra lights. I have done very well in the fall and spring up there.

Thanks again!!


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

Just to clarify, are we talking about white perch or "Erie" style yellow perch


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

KDOG1976 said:


> Just to clarify, are we talking about white perch or "Erie" style yellow perch


Native yellow perch.

Hopefully there are no white perch (actually a bass) in Alum. We don't need another invasive species in any of our inland lakes!


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

intersting, I had never heard anyone catching yellow perch in alum, i would love to see that stocked! PS I have unfortunately caught a couple white perch in alum


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

What's the problem with White Perch? I've never caught any. Are they not very good tablefare? 
I don't think I would even know one if I caught one. I'm going to have to wikipedia it...


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

I've only caught them in the winter ice fishing down by the dam in deep water....I don't fish for them at all but I would think they would be deep this time of year on the bottom....yellow perch


----------



## topwaterdevil (May 23, 2007)

Bopper,

Wikipedia 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/White_perch


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

KDOG1976 said:


> intersting, I had never heard anyone catching yellow perch in alum, i would love to see that stocked! PS I have unfortunately caught a couple white perch in alum


KDOG - Are you certain about catching white perch in Alum? Only reason I ask is that they look alot like white bass and I've yet to hear of anyone catching these in Alum + I have seen/caught yellow perch out of Alum:

http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...enrogj&sa=X&oi=image_result&resnum=2&ct=image

FWIW, the yellow perch I've caught this year out of Alum were mostly in 18-22 fow and being so deep, they were fairly pale-colored (but could still easily see all their typical markings.)


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

After looking up white perch, i can say I'm no friend of white perch. I guess at times they feed on 100% fish eggs. Including walleye and yellow perch. I'm sure they attack all egg beds, crappie, bass ect...

thanks for the link Topwater.


----------



## KDOG1976 (Jun 29, 2008)

unfortunately I am certain they were white perch and not white bass. Veru similiar color, but different fin patterns. I guess the only good news is the only 2 i have ever caught in alum were in the spillway and it was 3 years ago


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

KDOG1976 said:


> unfortunately I am certain they were white perch and not white bass. Veru similiar color, but different fin patterns. I guess the only good news is the only 2 i have ever caught in alum were in the spillway and it was 3 years ago


That stinks. Well, at least they don't seem to be showing up at all. Wonder how the heck they got in there? These are in Erie but I find it hard to believe they found their way to alum via inland streams.


----------



## tr130 (May 14, 2008)

I was looking at yellow. I have caught a few of the smaller ones. I have never seen a white perch there as of yet.


----------



## alumcreeker (Nov 14, 2008)

i have fished alum my whole life living here and i can say that nor i or anyone i know has ever caught a white perch in alum creek. and i hope to never see one in there either maybe it was a very young pale colored carp in dirty water seeing how it was below the dam that water can get dirty when its runnin well lets just hope some yawho put them in the lake thinkin it would be fun to have another fish in the lake


----------

